# Signing for an apartment



## Chazm1986 (Feb 21, 2016)

Morning guys, I am signing for an apartment today. Did all the checks on the broker to check that he's legit, got the title deed and passport copy of the landlord to be sure he owns the property. Herein lies my reason for posting today - The discussion went like this with the agent and the building manager - whilst writing my receipt for the 5k deposit the building manager mumbled in Arabic about agent fees before writing down 4400 (fine) then the building manager again mumbled something in Arabic about ejari to which the agent replied 'no,no' at this point I asked 'isn't the ejari what makes the contract legal?' He told me that if we do the ejari all the DEWA and TV and Internet connection that comes already sorted in the property will all need to be changed over; my residence visa is under process and I have secured my apartment with a letter from my employer stating that fact. So my questions are these:
1. Is this legal? 
2. Apart from the obvious rent dispute issues that could arise through not having the ejari what else could this affect?
3. I think I can apply for the ejari off my own back and behind the landlords back as they are supposed to do this but what would happen with my DEWA connection? I cannot get provide residency visa which is a requirement for connection?
4. Has anyone else been in this situation recently or does every person in Dubai have an ejari just like everyone has a visa *ahem* (obviously sarcasm as I've met so many people here for several years of visa runs!!)
Thanks in advance for your speedy help, I'm going to meet the broker to read over the tenancy contract at 3pm!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

you cannot sponsor dependents (if you are looking to sponsor) without the Ejari.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

That sounds a bit dodgy to me.
Is it a regular 12 month contract in a regular apartment building? What nationality is the landlord?
A tenant is meant to have the DEWA and DU/Etisalat in their own name. The housing charge is payable by all expats and that gets collected with the DEWA bill.
A letter from the employer that the visa is in process should be good enough for DEWA (at least it used to be).

Are you renting on your own or will you be sponsoring your wife (if you're married)?
You can't sponsor your wife without having DEWA bill and Ejari in your name.
Did they explain how you will pay the bills if they aren't in your name? Will they give you copies of the bills every month?

Tenants can register their own Ejari providing they have all the necessary paperwork (which you won't have now).


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Chazm1986 said:


> Morning guys, I am signing for an apartment today. Did all the checks on the broker to check that he's legit, got the title deed and passport copy of the landlord to be sure he owns the property. Herein lies my reason for posting today - The discussion went like this with the agent and the building manager - whilst writing my receipt for the 5k deposit the building manager mumbled in Arabic about agent fees before writing down 4400 (fine) then the building manager again mumbled something in Arabic about ejari to which the agent replied 'no,no' at this point I asked 'isn't the ejari what makes the contract legal?' He told me that if we do the ejari all the DEWA and TV and Internet connection that comes already sorted in the property will all need to be changed over; my residence visa is under process and I have secured my apartment with a letter from my employer stating that fact. So my questions are these:
> 1. Is this legal?
> 2. Apart from the obvious rent dispute issues that could arise through not having the ejari what else could this affect?
> 3. I think I can apply for the ejari off my own back and behind the landlords back as they are supposed to do this but what would happen with my DEWA connection? I cannot get provide residency visa which is a requirement for connection?
> ...


Hi,

1) Ejari is very much important - I am wondering how without your residency you are able to pay the money for the Agent fees and Security deposit, as the bank account will be opened only after the residency visa is stamped on your passport.
2) You cannot sponsor your family(wife and kids) without Ejari.
3) You can apply for the new Ejari online with help of your agent (200AED fees) and then go to DEWA office to change the connection in your name(1100AED might have increased,1000 is security deposit).
4) Cant say anything on the same.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The DEWA deposits went up a couple of years ago. Please see below:

http://www.thenational.ae/uae/dewa-increase-price-of-security-deposits-for-new-accounts


----------



## Chazm1986 (Feb 21, 2016)

I have no dependants to sponsor. I am renting with my friend who's visa is also in process. It's a standard 12 month rental in a standard residential apartment building. The landlord is apparently going to send me the bills each month and I can pay online with my credit card or direct to him to pay them and then I guess I'll ask for tthe receipt...


----------



## Chazm1986 (Feb 21, 2016)

The security deposit was made in cash and the rental cheque is being provided by my company and we are transferring the money over to the company bank account from our UK account


----------



## Chazm1986 (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh and also the landlord is Canadian according to his passport (which also states that he was born in Sudan....)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Car loans, credit cards and I think even opening a bank account without a line of credit all require a DEWA bill in your name. I'm not 100% but I'm pretty sure you can't get a DEWA account in your name until the previous occupier has cleared and closed their DEWA account. 

If they're leasing a property that has DEWA and TV "included", it sounds like they're sub letting or pulling a fast one.


----------



## Chazm1986 (Feb 21, 2016)

I thought this too but his name is on the title deed and I've seen his passport copy. I also went as far as to google him when the building manager told me he was a bank manager in Abu Dhabi national bank!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

If I were you I would insist on having the DEWA and internet in the tenant's name rather than landlord's. He would need to close his account first and pay any outstanding amounts.


----------



## Chazm1986 (Feb 21, 2016)

Are there any issues with renewing your own visa without an ejari? I know you can't renew wife/children but I don't have either of those it will just be my own visa.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I would also insist on having dewa and internet accounts in my name. The more control you have over the various expenditures, the easier it is in the long run. Your landlord may be sincere, then again he may not be and there are thousands of dodgy landlords in the UAE who take pleasure in playing games with their tenants. Frankly, I'm surprised your landlord wants to keep the dewa account in his name for that puts him at a risk too. 

I do know people who have rented "all inclusive" apartments in the past and it generally worked out (except for one poor woman whose landlord came back at the end of her lease and claimed that she still owed him thousands for dewa bills that was supposed to be included with the rent, there was a fight over that as you can imagine). But times are changing and the ejari requirement is now a must.

Find another place. There are scores on the market.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The standard practice is when you see an apartment for rent, the utilities are cut off and you get everything put on in your name. When this is done you create the Ejari document. Though some letting agencies are now creating the Ejari, but this is done last after the tenant is in.

I really don't want to say or suggest anything but any deviation from the norm is possibly leaving yourself exposed. I wouldn't count on nationalities and job titles, unscrupulous people come in all shapes and sizes. Also, the definitions of "unscrupulous" and what is moral are very broad indeed.

Best of luck


----------



## Chazm1986 (Feb 21, 2016)

I have just called the broker who's said he will speak with the landlord but we can do the ejari just not until I have my residency stamped in my passport? Does that sound right? And we have to pay the 2k connection fee, which is fine also. I have also asked him to email over the tenancy agreement so that I can properly read it before I agree to sign anything


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Chazm1986 said:


> I thought this too but his name is on the title deed and I've seen his passport copy. I also went as far as to google him when the building manager told me he was a bank manager in Abu Dhabi national bank!


There is no way of verifying that the title deed is genuine. Only a few weeks back someone posted a thread where they saw a copy of a Power of Attorney (POA) and made cheques - turned out that the POA was not genuine. I cannot suggest how to check if the title deed is genuine. 

The Ejari indeed cannot be in your name if you do not have a resident visa.

Like everyone has said, it may well be that the landlord is genuine. But the arrangement is weird. And given this is Dubai, DO NOT trust people. Any nationality.


----------



## Chazm1986 (Feb 21, 2016)

I am very untrusting so I get all of your points. They have agreed to do the ejari once my residence is stamped in my passport. Should I ask for this point to be written into the agreement or will I not have an issue with getting this done in a few weeks after we move in?


----------



## Chazm1986 (Feb 21, 2016)

We have been apartment hunting for some time now and had it thrust upon on us a few days ago that we only have until 30th March to vacate our apartment when we were planning on staying until the 14th April (not by a landlord, we apartment swapped with a friend while she's visiting London!)


----------



## Chazm1986 (Feb 21, 2016)

And I guess we will have the same ejari issue everywhere until my visa gets stamped which will be after we move into an apartment


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Btw for DEWA the connection fee is 100 AED, the 2k is a deposit.


----------



## Chazm1986 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes, sorry! I meant deposit! :smile:


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The only benefit of having DEWA in landlord's name is if he/she is Emirati. As far as I know they don't pay the housing fee. That's why I asked about the nationality before anybody gets a pea in their nose about it.
The housing fee is 5% of the rent ,payable monthly.


----------



## Chazm1986 (Feb 21, 2016)

So on an 88k rental the monthly housing fee would be 366 in addition to the actual bill? Or 5% each month so 4400? If so that sounds like a lot...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Chazm1986 said:


> So on an 88k rental the monthly housing fee would be 366 in addition to the actual bill? Or 5% each month so 4400? If so that sounds like a lot...


It would be 366 AED a month added to your DEWA bill. In total 4400 AED a year.
I call it council tax...


----------



## Chazm1986 (Feb 21, 2016)

QOFE said:


> Chazm1986 said:
> 
> 
> > So on an 88k rental the monthly housing fee would be 366 in addition to the actual bill? Or 5% each month so 4400? If so that sounds like a lot...
> ...



That makes more sense  thanks!


----------

